
The International Space Station will soon become the coldest place in the known - fwgfw
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/175932-the-international-space-station-will-soon-become-the-coldest-place-in-the-known-universe-for-science
======
gus_massa
Just to clarify the title, they will put a "superfridge" in he ISS to do some
experiments, they will not cool all the ISS to a very low temperature.

